# how long can you store a ootheca



## mikaila31 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have 2 pair of Chinese preying mantis that i'm hopeing to breed. I want to put the otheca in the fridge during winter. I'm sure they will be fine, but what is the longest amount of time they can spend in the fridge?


----------



## Ian (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I have never tried or experimented with this before...simply becuase it would take so long! The longest period I would imagine you need to refrigerate them would be until next Spring/Summer. If you wanted longer, then you may as well just collect another batch of wild caught ootheca in the Autumn.


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome. Please make your introduction in the introductions forum. I don't think the fridge is the best place for ootheca. A short time is ok but keeping them there for an extended amount of time would not be good for them.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 31, 2006)

You can keep the chinese ooth in the fridge for up to three months in an air-tight container to make sure the moisture does not dry up too quickly. Otherwise, leave it outdoor if the weather is cold enough to work as a natural "incubator".


----------



## mikaila31 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm trying to find the best way to store it during winter and hatch it next summer. So you think it would be better outside than in the fridge?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 2, 2006)

If you put the ooth in the fridge right now, you can bring the ooth out in December when the weather is cold enough and leave it outside your house in a cold spot. It will probably hatch early spring instead of summer.


----------

